# Looking to move to Portugal (porto) in 2023



## Shoffman (2 mo ago)

There is so much to get done and that's why I'm reaching out to all of you.

I'm coming to Porto in late January (23-27).

1. Do you have anyone that can help me manage on how to go about moving to Porto from USA. Ie: realtor, lawyer....


When I finally move, I'm taking my dog (35 pounds). if you have a name of a company that can ship her in cargo. I also need to get pricing.

I'm going to purge much of my stuff. Only be left with the bare minimum . I'm hoping I can put everything into a few boxes and check them in at the airport. Anyone has info about the size and weight that can be checked.

As far as where I want to go. I like the area near Porto. But, I figure if I move a few miles away that should help bring the cost of an apartment down. I'm looking to spend a max of about $1000 for a long term rental. Any suggestions?

How do you all get around

What do I have to tell my bank?

I know I'll need a visa (I do plan on working, just not sure what it will be)

I really want to bring my mattress (sleep number) but I’m getting prices over $1000

P.S. - any travel books you would reccomend?

Thanks in advance
Steve


----------

